# Bandera Run



## LittleMan (Oct 20, 2005)

For years there has been a gathering of people from all around Texas who love to drive their Porsches. They meet to drive through the hill country of South Texas and enjoy each others company. This meet up is called the Bandera Run; the motorcycle clubs enjoy sharing these stretches of Texas roadway with the Porsches, as they have also driven them for many years.

 Every time we rally together there are many varying kinds of Porsches, some new and some old. As they start up the engines the Porsches line up and get out into the open road as fast as they can. There are usually 10-30 cars at a time on these events so it is quite a spectacular sight when you see these Porsches racing through the hills.

   Every Bandera Run is different and these drivers know it as they come out every month for another run with their cars.

   Here are some photos of the most receint Bandera Run.








 19 year old Dana(front center)
This was his first Bandera Run, he kept up with the pro's very well.







While we were driving through the hills there were many scenes such as this one.







Jim Slattery with his new Porsche Boxster.







The lead car is Michael Sorbera's Porsche 968







We followed Dana's silver Boxster through these twisty roads.







This beautiful scene was one of many that day.



-Chris


----------



## cbay (Oct 20, 2005)

In my opinion this isnt PhotoJournalism, as its not related to news/events. If i am wrong in someone elses opinion please inform me.

*Photojournalism definition:*
"journalism that presents a story primarily through the use of pictures"


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 20, 2005)

cbay said:
			
		

> In my opinion this isnt PhotoJournalism, as *its not related to news/events.* If i am wrong in someone elses opinion please inform me.
> 
> *Photojournalism definition:*
> "journalism that presents a story primarily through the use of pictures"


It's not a story of "What a Bandera run is"? :scratch:
A Bandera Run is an "event"


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 20, 2005)

I think and I'd say most would agree this is photojournalism.  These photographs tell the story of this bandera run and I think they do it eloquently.  I really like these littleman.  I think they complement each other and also show the progression of the event and how it starts off freindly and then becomes more competetive.  

Good Job.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 20, 2005)

This is new for most of use. And hopeful we can all learn something. 

    Little - Seems the story you were trying tell did not come cross clearly. Thats OK keep trying. IMO try not to use similar images, you have three shots of the tail ends, when one would have be have been more the sufficing


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 20, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> This is new for most of use. And hopeful we can all learn something.
> 
> Little - Seems the story you were trying tell did not come cross clearly. Thats OK keep trying. IMO try not to use similar images, you have three shots of the tail ends, when one would have be have been more the sufficing


yeah, I'm just now noticing that... but hey, this is a learning experience!


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 20, 2005)

Good storytelling Chris!  The fourth one all out rocks!


----------



## craig (Oct 20, 2005)

I think you have some good shots. I can see the road and the proud owners. The problem is that I get no sense of these cars cruising down the road. Certainly they are on the road, but everything seems frozen. Maybe some pan shots with a blurred background. Maybe some low angles featuring the car. Maybe some engine shots.


----------



## cbay (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, Sorry my misunderstanding.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 26, 2005)

you can delete it yourself. just go to edit it, and there will be a delete button somewhere up there. 

nice pics though


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks, I forgot about that. For those who missed it, I posted a new thread in error to the bottom of this one. Sorry for the flub-up.


----------



## d_the_sandman (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shots.

I fell in love with a girl in Bandera last summer. I was passin' through on my way back from Garner State Park, and that's where I met her..........a yellowbone princess, thick and beautiful. Long flowing hair. I asked her to marry me.........she just handed me my double-cheeseburger and walked away in her Sonic uniform. I'm pretty sure she was in love too, though. I yelled after her, promising her that we would be together again. 

Ahh, the one that got away.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 27, 2005)

d_the_sandman said:
			
		

> Ahh, the one that got away.


yeah, there seem to be a lot of those in Bandera... :er:


----------



## Mansi (Nov 6, 2005)

nice story chris! seems like a great day out
thanks for sharing


----------



## JonK (Nov 7, 2005)

Good job on these chris. Keep at it.


----------



## icondigital (Nov 7, 2005)

you a porschefile chris? :thumbup:


----------

